# How Do I Cut Round Coasters?



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

I want to make a set of round coasters (to set a beverage cup on), and can't really think of a good way or jig to do the outside cut. I want them to be perfectly round, not cut on a bandsaw and sanded.

Does anyone know of a good jig that's quick and easy to make and use? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

template and router table


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

You could turn a cylinder on the lathe and slice off coasters on the tablesaw.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

PurpLev,

Thanks for responding. Router table is no problem, but how do I get the template perfectly round to cut an outside curve?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You could turn a block of wood to the diameter you want your coasters to be on the lathe, then slice to the required thickness on the bandsaw.

-Gerry


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you could use a large hole saw, or use a bandsaw with a circle cutting jig (if you have a clean blade you shouldn't have to sand the template, although you could smooth it out if you choose to). both will result in a center hole which the router template solution will not have so might be more fitting.

the lathe idea is also great if you have one.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Gerry, I don't have a lathe. I'm thinking about a hole-saw but it will leave a rough edge, which will require sanding, thus making it not perfectly round….


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Find you something that is the size that you want and use turning tape to stick it to a block of wood and use your router with a flush cut bit and let the bearing follow the round object that you are using.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

You'll need to find something to use as a template. Cut blanks close to finish size. Attach to template and trim with flush trim bit on a router table.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, sounds like I need to find a perfectly round object to use as a template, rather than creating one myself.

But if I could make a template myself, I could make it the exact size I want for my coasters.

There has got to be a way to make a template!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Is a hockey puck (3" in diameter) big enough?

-Gerry


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

If you have a flush trim bit with a replaceable bearing, you could install a bigger bearing and use a hockey puck to get a larger diameter. They are perfectly round, and at one inch thick, might make a decent template.

-Gerry


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Another option for making a coaster is a hole saw.

A suggestion regarding coasters - - Drill a shallow flat hole in the bottom of the coaster and insert a magnet. Glue the magnet in place. (Epoxy or thick CA glue).

Why? - The coasters will stack very nicely.

I use a 3/4" forstner bit and an 18 mm by 3 mm rare earth magnet, but you could get by with a smaller magnet.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the only way to make the template and having it perfectly round without sanding is going to be a lathe. You could draw a perfect circle and cut it out with a bandsaw and then get after in with a block with sandpaper and a caliber but good luck with that. The hockey puck or anything perfectly round to use as a template would be the way that I would do it. Just write template on the first one you make and then you can say you made the template haha


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if you were around me you could stop by and we could turn a template for you. maybe there are turners around you that wouldn't mind helping out?


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I cut my discs for my drum sander on my cross cut sled on my table saw, from the edge of the sled measure over to your radius point drill a small hole I used a 1/4" and a 14" dowel for the pivot point drilled a shallow hole centered in your blank just keep cutting facettes off the square blank until it's almost perfectly round your last move is to spin the disc through the blade slowly, and you'll have a real nice circle and supriseingly smooth it's fast too. This is a technique I got from Jim Toplin's Tablesaw Magic only he made a special fixture that rode in his miter slot in my case I already have one it;s my crosscut sled.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice one higtron.

Dean, you can do a similar thing with your Disk sander. BTW, what weapons do you have for such work? There's more than one way to skin a cat(or make a PERFECTLY round coaster).


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Drill press with circle cutter make the template then route the rest so you don't have a hole.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Get some paper ones from Outback and carbon fiber them. They will last a lifetime.

Seriously, wood ones suck. Get ThirstyStone coasters that are naturally absorbent.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

what blakepsaid. find something, anything with a bit of thickness (at least 1/8", though I'd prefer closer to 1/4") that is round and the size you want your coasters to be. Use carpet tape or turning tape and tape it to your piece of wood and use a flush cut bit or a trim bit (depends on what you are using for pattern).

Or you could screw whatever you are using for the shape to your first piece of wood, then use the router, and then use the first piece of wood as your template.

Example, a tin can. Screw tin can to piece of wood that will be used as template. Use router with flush cutting bit (router on top of wood which is screwed to can underneath). This first piece can tehn be your template. You will want to trace teh outline of the can on the piece of wood and cut the wood (bandsaw, jigsaw, whatever) close to, but on the outside of the traced line to minimize the amount of wood you trim.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Use an existing coaster the size you want and a flush trim bit. No sense in making harder than it really is.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

You beat me yankee


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I have discovered that the trim bits and pattern bits are my FAVORITES. As a result I seem to be collecting various discarded objects that I think would make useful patterns-different sized/shaped cans, lids, broken off pieces of furniture, etc so long as they are at least 1/8" thick.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

You think just like I do. its amazing what you can do with various shapes on hand. I have a milk crate full of different items. Yeah I tried cutting on some plastic which was a little thin, got caught up a couple times, so I try to stay at least 1/8 in too.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok Guys, soundsx like there are a lot of ways to do this.

The only concern I have with a flush-trim bit, is the endgrain. I've had a workpiece yanked out of my hand by a flush-trim bit digging into endgrain, and it's not an experience I want to repeat!!

I think the circle-cutter on the drill press makes the most sense for me with the tools I have. Just a bit nervous about flush-trimming the endgrain…...


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

@Mean_Dean

When routing around a smallish template, I find it helps to use a freehand post to brace the workpiece. It's much less likely to slip that way.










Maybe the more experienced LJ's have a better way to do this.


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

I have made a couple of circle templates for the router table using a jigsaw and a circle jig for my router table. I use a jigsaw (dont have a bandsaw) to get a rough dimension. Then drill a hole in the center of the template and put it on a pivot point that will end up being what ever radius you need from the blade. (Mine looks like a T square with a bunch of screw holes along the long arm.)

"The only concern I have with a flush-trim bit, is the endgrain." 
Cesna pilot is right, you want to take a very light cut using the pattern bit. You may also wan to get a spiral pattern bit.
The concern I would have is spinning something coaster sized on a router table which would put my hands closer to the bit than I am comfortable. If I had to do this I would glue sandpaper to a long stick about 2 times the circumference of the circle (so thats roughly 32 inches long for a 5" diameter coaster) to use as a sliding push stick. This way if something goes wrong the sliding push stick takes a beating.


----------

